# Reinforcing house esp french door and door with glass



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

I need suggestions on how to reinforce my house. It has a basement that has a french door leading to outside. I have always felt like this is one of the weak points in my house. How can I make it more secure or do I need to replace with a security door? 

Also I have several of those doors that have the rectangular glass from the top to the bottom of the door. I am especially worried about these b/c my dad's house was broken into when someone kicked the glass out. This is something that my alarm system would not catch. I like the alarm for early alert and when I get home to reassure me that no one has been in there while I'm gone. 

I also have glass break sensors for an early alert system but kicking the glass out of door is a huge worry. I have replaced all my locks to require keys if they are near glass.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

Tempered glass. It won't STOP someone that really wants in but it will greatly slow them down.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly, the best way to fix your problem is to change out the doors for sturdy, hard wood doors with either no windows, or high positioned windows that people can't get into your house through.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

General rule of thumb according to crime prevention school for exterior doors is no glass allowed within 18" of the locking mechanism. Guess a budget minded person could screw up some ply wood to cover that particular expanse..or get some solid doors. Depending on where you live the local cop shoppe might have a program to come out and do what is called a security survey. They give out many cool tips on how to "harden the target" and for them who follows the advice it usually gives them at least a 10% reduction on the home owners insurance premiums. Might be good to hide the Marriedjomama plants before dragging them over to the crib..lol. Here is an example of what they look for on the surveys which was randomly plucked off of Google. 
http://www.indiopd.org/pdf/residential_home_survey_crime_prevention.pdf


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

If you can't handle replacing the doors, you can try securing the things with a thick piece of polycarbonate plastic. It's not indestructible, but hitting it with a hammer or pipe won't get you far. Also, it won't shatter like glass. Just make sure to use long screws in securing it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is another idea. It's not as great as a solid exterior door but much better than nothing.

3M™ Safety & Security Film S140 Demonstration:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A large barking dog may prove to be a deterrent. You may or may not want to change your door. Ever think about one of those roll down metal locking doors that go over store fronts?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kind of expensive, but effective. And if they cover the only doors, you'd better be able to run them in a power outage.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the exact same situation. French entry doors in the front and down in the walk-in basement. I rely on my lab and pit to freak out. They have a distinct "Who the hell is that" bark. If that happens after hours I have a Mossberg 500 persuader, ballistic vest and wife that go tactical. I am considering an alarm system too. Consider steel exterior doors between the french doors and your bedroom to inhibit an intruder's progress whilst you take aim and call 911.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Also, lights with motion detectors are a good deterent. Personally, I think the dog and lights would be sufficient until you arrive with your weapon of choice.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Put this bitch on the other side of the glass.
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30495159


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

I love the great ideas. My youngest is 3, so I'm trying to wait a couple of years to get a big dog because she is rough with dogs. I plan to get a german shepherd within the next 2 years (and hopefully get it professionally trained). I have the backyard partially fenced but the part with the french doors isn't fenced LOL. I need to move my fence to cover the whole backyard. Depending if we stay here long-term, I will investigate swapping it out for a security door. I only have one double window in the basement and I can get the security film for that. I've been thinking about that for a while.

I've always hated my front door with sidelights so I could change that out totally for a more secure door (mostly glass now).

Also, I don't have a shotgun so that is a great idea. I can carry my 9 mm as backup


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

What I would do (have done). Security film on glass (under glass frame if there is one). The side of the door you almost never open, a screw top and bottom toe'd in to frame. Plus a door stop security bar. Under $100 and you will feel 10 time better behind that door. Plus security sign by every door and in from yard. Plus beware of dog sign. Most people look for easy targets, you wont be the one on that block BTW my friend is in the security business, he says one of the most common entry points now days is master bedroom. Enter, clean room out (that where valuables are) and exit. Plus most motion sensors are in the main living areas.... Think about that one for a minute. GL!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Honestly, I would ditch the French Door and replace it with one that has glass on the top third of the door. It lets in some light, is a little more aesthetically pleasing than a plain solid door and definitely more secure. 

I would also make it a metal door, use at least 2" wood screws (I used 4") to secure your strike plates and run a solid strip of thin steel along the inside edge of the 2x4 (that's facing you as you look out the door) a foot above and below the strike plates to help keep that 2x4 from splintering. Secure it with flat head nails or countersink screws every 4" or so. You cover it up when you put the trim back on. 

I've have kicked in a lot of doors serving warrants and even with heavy duty, reinforced locks, the 2x4 splinters like nobody's business. I've watched entire door frames (door included) swing to the floor with the door securely locked. 

What most people fail to realize, or think of, is the fact that a hole is drilled in the center of the 2x4 to allow the latch and dead bolt somewhere to go when it's engaged. That means the board is compromised in at least two locations, about 8" apart, with very little structural integrity left. BOOM...door open. A weaker door will splinter around the lock/door knob. Which is why I use metal doors front and back.

Security film is nice, as long as you remove all of the trim, take out and completely coat the glass. Otherwise, the window will come out in one big piece where it stopped at the trim that holds it in. Even with the film completely covering it, sooner or later, the trim will let go. If you're going to consider that route, just get prefabbed doors and ditch the false sense of security.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Watch out for those Jerman Jeppards. I have always got bit when I got near one. They are sorta nutty. Too much inbreeding. Get a Rotty.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Watch out for those Jerman Jeppards. I have always got bit when I got near one. They are sorta nutty. Too much inbreeding. Get a Rotty.


I know someone who had 4 kids, under the age of 8. They raised their "Rottie" from a pup. The smallest child got bit in the face severely by this family pet, while it was eating.
It's all in the knowledge of the dog owners, and the training the animal recieves. I have trained my GSD to always allow petting while eating, just to avoid this type of attack. (Not to say my dog would attack anyone, but you get the point).


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

One other type of security you can look into, is the heavy Rod Iron type of storm doors. They are decorative, while still allowing the light to come thru the doors. They have good deadbolts, and open outwards. 
It won't do any criminal any good to break the glass in your door, when they can't get thru the storm door. You can also have plexi glass installed in these instead of glass.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Our house had weak exterior doors when we bought it. Replacing them with something solid was one of the very first changes we made. You may not realize how much it bothers you until you get something different, but it really was a weight off my shoulders to get rid of glass doors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The reality of Conventional Residential Construction is that if a thug wants to get in the thug will be able to. PERIOD

Windows and Doors are the easiest points of entrance, the weak links if you want to look at it this way. Walls are typically made of 2x4 or 2x6 framing with fiberglass insulation between the studs, Plywood, OSB or some other Sheathing on the outside of the stud wall then an exterior product such as Brick, Stucco or Siding Material. Drywall usually makes up the interior of the wall. 

I can take a Recipricating Saw and go through most walls in a matter of a few minutes. If you beef up your doors, the thug will go through the windows. It's a common sense good idea to make sure you use quality products for your windows and doors to make it a bit harder for the "common" criminal. But the "professional" thug can break and enter most houses pretty easily.

Dogs are an excellent early warning and can be a barrier to entry. Lights, especially Motion Activated, are excellent to help notify others of a potential break and entry. Simple things like thorny rose bushes planted under windows or even a piece of plywood with multiple screws drilled into the plywood and placed under windows with mulch layed over the plywood, might help alert and divert. Security Cameras, real or fake may be a good deterrent too. All of these give you time to get your weapon and call 911. I think your goal is make it hard for the thug so that he chooses another vicitm.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Ripley said:


> Our house had weak exterior doors when we bought it. Replacing them with something solid was one of the very first changes we made. You may not realize how much it bothers you until you get something different, but it really was a weight off my shoulders to get rid of glass doors.


Yeah, I'm gonna have to ditch the all glass doors I have (4 of them!!) They came with the house...I have hated them ever since my dad's glass got pushed out and the robber walked through the large whole without setting off the alarm. It will be several months till I can save up for them but it is on my to-do list. I will post pics of possible new doors closer to the time. I want you guys to help me decide


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I know someone who had 4 kids, under the age of 8. They raised their "Rottie" from a pup. The smallest child got bit in the face severely by this family pet, while it was eating.
> It's all in the knowledge of the dog owners, and the training the animal recieves. I have trained my GSD to always allow petting while eating, just to avoid this type of attack. (Not to say my dog would attack anyone, but you get the point).


I had a doberman before I had kids and it bit my 1.5 year old on the face. She petted it while it was sleeping. it was a sweet, very smart dog but it had to find a new home...


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The reality of Conventional Residential Construction is that if a thug wants to get in the thug will be able to. PERIOD
> 
> Windows and Doors are the easiest points of entrance, the weak links if you want to look at it this way. Walls are typically made of 2x4 or 2x6 framing with fiberglass insulation between the studs, Plywood, OSB or some other Sheathing on the outside of the stud wall then an exterior product such as Brick, Stucco or Siding Material. Drywall usually makes up the interior of the wall.
> 
> ...


You are totally right. My neighbor that is a cop told me the same thing!!!

And to all: thanks for the great advice!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There are other companies making the security film that goes on glass, look on Amazon. I plan on putting it on the new windows I am installing and patio doors.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> I had a doberman before I had kids and it bit my 1.5 year old on the face. She petted it while it was sleeping. it was a sweet, very smart dog but it had to find a new home...


I had a beloved Doberman as well. She was the perfect dog for me, until she took my daughter off the trampoline by her arm. She has little white scars where her arm was punctured.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We have a Newfie mix and a labradinger. I often let them out on the deck to bark when certain people pass by. Love to see some of those people jump and back away when that really deep woof comes out of Stonewall Jackson.


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

Living in a gated community in Florida, I'm struggling with a solid glass "Sun room" with sliding glass doors (4 each). Once you clear this barrier, 4 more sliding glass doors (12' opening) into the living room, or 2 sliding glass doors (8' opening) leading into the master bedroom.
A dog might be an answer, but at 72, it might be an uphill struggle with the lady of the household.
I've put up motion detection lighting, am armed and trained, but am open to other ideas.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I know someone who had 4 kids, under the age of 8. They raised their "Rottie" from a pup. The smallest child got bit in the face severely by this family pet, while it was eating.
> It's all in the knowledge of the dog owners, and the training the animal recieves. I have trained my GSD to always allow petting while eating, just to avoid this type of attack. (Not to say my dog would attack anyone, but you get the point).


Yes..gotcha on the bad experience with the Rotty. The one we had was a jewel and attribute some of that to how he was raised. We did not permit him to even play bite. Think that maybe helped along with neutering. His brother (litter mate?) turned out to be a meanie and had to be sent to sleepy town.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The reality of Conventional Residential Construction is that if a thug wants to get in the thug will be able to. PERIOD
> 
> Windows and Doors are the easiest points of entrance, the weak links if you want to look at it this way. Walls are typically made of 2x4 or 2x6 framing with fiberglass insulation between the studs, Plywood, OSB or some other Sheathing on the outside of the stud wall then an exterior product such as Brick, Stucco or Siding Material. Drywall usually makes up the interior of the wall.
> 
> ...


Nothing says move along like a Holly bush or a rose bramble in front of the window. Combine this with watch dogs and motion lights and Doug the thug will hit the next house. Good post slippy.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

diamondjim said:


> Living in a gated community in Florida, I'm struggling with a solid glass "Sun room" with sliding glass doors (4 each). Once you clear this barrier, 4 more sliding glass doors (12' opening) into the living room, or 2 sliding glass doors (8' opening) leading into the master bedroom.
> A dog might be an answer, but at 72, it might be an uphill struggle with the lady of the household.
> I've put up motion detection lighting, am armed and trained, but am open to other ideas.


Sun rooms are tough. If it's just you and your wife I would reinforce the bedroom door (jambs and put in a metal security bedroom door). The would give you enough time to gather any weapons in the event of a breakin at night.

Definitely make sure you have a security sensor on every door (and as many windows as you can). A motion detector and glass break sensor built into your alarm would be your best bet for early alert.

At least you live in a gated community. That is what I want... gated community with 24 hour guard. In Florida, NC or SC would be bonus 

Maybe your wife would be ok with a chihuahua. I had one for 13 years and they are great watch dogs. And you would be surprised how many thugs were scared of an 8 pound dog.


----------

